# Patience-testing days



## SherryTeach (Jul 3, 2011)

What days have you had with your puppy that are building your character? Mine was yesterday. At nearly 8 months, we still have a lot of housetraining issues, leading to a labyrinth of fences and gates with Abby doing pretty well enclosed in her every-enlarging area of doggie door access study leading out to the hallway. Yesterday I installed my new 48" Regalo step through gate, which would give her a little more access without allowing her in the newly carpeted master bedroom. 

I must have been hasty in tightening the springs though. I returned home from teaching a knitting class in the evening to find that Abby had knocked over the new gate and was happily eating the styrofoam packing material I had left on the other side. While I was then attempting the reinstall and tighten down the springs, she ran into the bedroom and proceeded to throw up on the new carpet. Seeing that, I put her on the bed, where she has always in the past been safe reliable. Clean up proceeded, gate more or less secured, tea poured, time to settle down.

I got into bed, slid my feet under the covers and. . . .found the huge wet spot.

In all of the coming-home confusion, I had forgotten to walk her outside.

I adore my little Abby, but some days are easier than others.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

No worries. Roshi is almost 10 months and I still keep my hawkeye on him. I have absolutely no trust in him when it comes to his 'waste movements'. He does go to the door when he needs out, but I know hwne I'm not looking he will probably dash somewhere to do his business. 

Patience.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I remember those days! One of the worst for me was when I had just come home from the dry cleaners with my comforter. I put it on the floor in the bedroom and Piper hopped on top and I remember thinking how cute she looked until she peed on it, while I was standing there watching her! I was so mad but realized it was my fault as usual. Good thing they are so cute.

She'll get the hang of it eventually. Btw, I love your avatar pic!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Momo is housebroken, but, has taken a liking for my shoes and toilet paper. I try to keep the closet door closed because of the shoes, but, my husband insists that it affects the air circulation in the house. Well, he caught her eating one of my favorite pairs of shoes to ruination.






:frusty: He was quite contrite and tries to keep the closet door closed now, although I still find it open on occasion.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

House breaking is the reason I have never had an inside large dog. The last and only one was a Great Prynees, ccutest thing you have ever seen. Like a little white bear cub. Then the accidents happened. Do you know how big a pile of poop a large dog can make? And the pee, it goes on forever. Well Slew got to live outside pretty quick.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I learned lots more patience and not to respond to accidents. I learned, just clean it up, it is no big deal. And, I learned how to get up to take my boys outside 50 million times.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I had one of those days not too long ago (a few weeks ago, I think). I posted about it because I was so frustrated with him and needed to vent. I don't even remember any more (without going back to look up the post) all that he did, but it was just basically a weekend from hell with him doing one naughty thing after another and driving me nuts! Sometimes it's just a real good thing that they are so darn cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Just when I thought McGee was over his shoe fetish he chewed the back of my new clogs the other day! I could probably come up with many more examples but I try my best to forget them......haha


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, we have had some character building going on around here. It has been going on for a couple of weeks. That is all I am going to say...., because I am afraid I would come off as a major whiner. I may tell you all about it later - if we make it through to the other side....and if computers are allowed in the mental ward. Right now, it is something of a struggle.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've gotten the impression that Finn is already quite a character. If he does much more "character building, you're in for it. Oh, wait... you mean YOU are doing some character building. LUCKY YOU!!!ound:


----------



## SherryTeach (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel so relieved that my occasional moments of melt-down do not mean I am a terrible doggie mother. Actually, except for our housetraining issues, Abby is in many ways much easier than my beloved beagle was. In her day, she ate my glasses, my Mexican Oaxacan carvings, and my Donald Pliner shoes. Because flip flops from Target were way beneath her. So far, Abby has only munched on a composition book and a school copy of the Mostly True Adventures of Homer P. Figg. She really likes reading about the Civil War. Oh yeah, and my rosewood knitting needles. Well okay, she has a ways to go.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> I've gotten the impression that Finn is already quite a character. If he does much more "character building, you're in for it. Oh, wait... you mean YOU are doing some character building. LUCKY YOU!!!ound:


Karen, don't you have some Christmas shopping or something that needs doing??? ound:

The thing is - I don't think it is working on building my character (which I'll admit could stand some building) - but some days it is about putting me over the edge - last night was one of those times. We had gone to a movie, and when we came home....... :jaw: Give Finn a month or two, and I wouldn't be surprised to come home to see that he has invited the 'boys' over and thrown a kegger! :frusty: It will get better. It will get better. It will get better.


----------



## SherryTeach (Jul 3, 2011)

*Character building*

I thought my character was plenty built up what with teaching seventh grade, but Abby has taken my character to new heights. This I say as I elbow her little mouth away from my iPad cable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> ? Give Finn a month or two, and I wouldn't be surprised to come home to see that he has invited the 'boys' over and thrown a kegger! :frusty:


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I do remember Augie going after electrical cords as a puppy - I would have to prop pillows on lamp cords or move any other cords out of his way. Newspapers and magazines too. Finn is a 'problem solver' and he will just figure a way to get what he wants, no matter what roadblocks you put in his way. He reminds me of my second son - the one that gave me my gray hair! * At 32*, he is finally settling down a bit! 

Yup, teaching 7th grade should have built your character pretty well!


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

I had several of those days early on, but I think I am better trained now. LOL I decided to go the bell route and that has really helped. He does ring it sometimes just to go outside if he is bored and I am not paying attention to him, but we haven't had an accident is quite sometime. Kobe is now 7 months old. He has never chewed on anything but paper so I have been lucky there. If I need sometime to not have to worry about watching his every move, I put him in his Kennel. (large wire one that he can see out of ) he is content to be in there for nap times and my computer time!! He already knows the rule that he has to be in the room I am in. He is not allowed to go into another room without me. I was shocked at how fast he learned that. He might stand in the doorway, but he won't go through. I am now waiting for him to take a turn for the worse in the pottying department as I have read on here that several took a step backwards at the 7/8 month mark. . . . .


----------

